# Sulfate Free shampoo??



## girly_girl (Jul 18, 2008)

If I have dry hair, but wash my hair Daily, Due to work. Can I wash it daily with a Sulfate Free shampoo without it getting so dried out? I am thinking of using my HSH Chocolate soy milk daily along with the HSH Soy milk conditioner. Any ideas?


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 24, 2008)

As I mentioned in a previous email Aphogee has some really great products that you should definitely look into. Aveda also has some great products. Aphophogee is really purse friendly in price that is why I love it so. On the other hand the Aveda products have been very great in my hair.

The Aphogee products I love are,


Balancing Moisturizer
Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
Deep Moisture Shampoo
Gloss Therapy Polisher
Essential Oils for Hair
Keratin &amp; Green Tea Restructurizer (I use this with the Pro-vitamin Leave-In Conditioner)
As for Aveda I like the Dry Remedy Moisturizing System (Aveda - Official Site - What's New) and Shampure.


----------



## glmrgrl86 (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the HSH line, however my alltime favorite shampoo &amp; conditioner is definitely PureOlogy. Granted it is more on the expensive side but you only need a little bit. If you use it properly, it will last a while. I just recently switched from the hydrating shampoo to the nanoworks and omg, the nanoworks is amazing. It makes your hair feel like silk and look sooo healthy. Although I would not recommend the Pureology volumizing shampoo for dry hair, it tends to dry it out even more in my opinion.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 25, 2008)

I like the brand Kiehls. Their stuff is amazing, it's worth more than your regular drugstore shampoo but performs wonderfully. It's cleansing, yet gentle.

Kiehl's | Welcome


----------



## girly_girl (Jul 26, 2008)

I will have to buy online because I live in such a small town. The nearest 3 counties don't even sell any of those brands. I can find Pureology, but only at Target. I can get to a Sally's though, wonder if Coloresse would work as well as Pureology. Also my stylist used something on me...don't know the spelling but she pronounced it Aquaphage...or something...what would that be? Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 26, 2008)

I've heard of ApHogee products, I'm not sure if that's what your stylist used?

I think you can get that at Sally's too.


----------



## Pomander_ (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't use sulfates either! It gives me horrible rashes on my face and shoulders. Here's what I use every day instead:

the "warm" shampoo and daily moisture conditioner here


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jul 28, 2008)

You should try Dr. Bronners Liquid Castille Soaps!


----------

